# Wireless Network "Not Connected" error message



## libshea (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1405 laptop. All of a sudden, it will not connect to either my work or home wireless networks. Both of the networks are handled by Linksys routers. Nothing has changed; no new passwords, upgrades, etc. I have followed all the suggestions found in Dell's support page (of which most of them were a waste of time). I can connect using a direct link to my router(s). When I do a "repair" I get a response to 'contact the person who manages your network', but unfortunately, that's me! And, of course, my warranty with Dell ran out in Jan. Can anyone help me!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, how about telling us what version and patch level of Windows you run? Also, does the machine see the wireless networks and just fail to connect, or can't it see any?

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

